# Richmond Park lap times .



## Cuchilo (7 Feb 2014)

I beat my best time around the park today on an anti clockwise loop by about 45 seconds 22.28
Looking at the Strava leader board the KOM has it at 14.54 
I started looking for names I would recognise on the leader board but there are far too many entries .
So whats your best anticlockwise time around the park ? Or clockwise if you like .


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2014)

29 something in 1970, if I remember correctly. I am right about the year and I remember doing less than 30 minutes.


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2014)

Don't forget there's a 20mph speed limit


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Don't forget there's a 20mph speed limit


That's ok as my average was 17.7 and I kept that up the whole way around


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2014)

Good job going up the 'hills' at that speed, it was windy out there today


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2014)

screenman said:


> 29 something in 1970, if I remember correctly. I am right about the year and I remember doing less than 30 minutes.


Rod brakes and knitted shorts in those days.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Feb 2014)

screenman said:


> Rod brakes and knitted shorts in those days.


Everything was knitted in the 70's kids these days don't know they are born with their non itchy textiles .


----------



## marcusjb (8 Feb 2014)

Getting under the hour for 3 laps was one of the first things I wanted to try when I got a road bike again (2010). I never quite managed it until last summer - I was very chuffed indeed and have a best time of 57:33. Best single lap is around 18:30, which suggests I should be able to do a lot better over 3 laps.

At this time of year though, 21 to 22 minutes is about where I am at. I haven't used the park as much this year (yet) despite living even closer now. But the wind has been horrendous the last couple of times I went, especially climbing sawyers (ACW), but, as it is a circular route, I did set my fastest times ever from the bottom of dark hill to roehampton gate.

As the weather gets better (please!) and we get into summer, I tend to use the park early in the morning - it is a fantastic place to be at 6am on a summer morning. Very little traffic - just other cyclists generally. And that is also when those who are setting the 15 minute laps tend to be out on their super sleek TT rigs sounding awesome as they zip past on their carbon rims etc.


----------



## swansonj (8 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Don't forget there's a 20mph speed limit


Errr ... The multiple threads debating this over the years have fairly clearly agreed that the 20 mph limit does not apply to cyclists, no matter what the local police and even courts may say.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2014)

So what is the speed limit for cyclists?


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Feb 2014)

marcusjb said:


> Getting under the hour for 3 laps was one of the first things I wanted to try when I got a road bike again (2010). I never quite managed it until last summer - I was very chuffed indeed and have a best time of 57:33. Best single lap is around 17:30, which suggests I should be able to do a lot better over 3 laps.
> 
> At this time of year though, 21 to 22 minutes is about where I am at. I haven't used the park as much this year (yet) despite living even closer now. But the wind has been horrendous the last couple of times I went, especially climbing sawyers (ACW), but, as it is a circular route, I did set my fastest times ever from the bottom of dark hill to roehampton gate.
> 
> As the weather gets better (please!) and we get into summer, I tend to use the park early in the morning - it is a fantastic place to be at 6am on a summer morning. Very little traffic - just other cyclists generally. And that is also when those who are setting the 15 minute laps tend to be out on their super sleek TT rigs sounding awesome as they zip past on their carbon rims etc.



The wind has been evil around there lately but im happy I beat my summer time at this time of year . Hopefully by the summer I can get around under 20 .
Only one way to do that and I can think of worse places to go around in circles getting battered by the wind


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> So what is the speed limit for cyclists?


No going under 7 MPH


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2014)

That's fine downhill, not so good on the ups


----------



## TheJDog (8 Feb 2014)

I did 7 laps a few weeks ago as a stay in town 100k. First lap 23:24, last lap in the 29s. It was windy, though, and I was taking it pretty easy the whole way. I'd hope that with no wind and a single lap effort I could get 21 minutes or so...


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Feb 2014)

My normal times are 23 - 24 but like you I am normally going for distance so don't worry about lap times . I only went for a couple of laps the other day so decided to see if I could beat my time on the last one .


----------



## philtalksbx (8 Feb 2014)

It's a bit sad to find I'm in the 8000s on Strava going ACW from Star and Garter. Gotta find a minute to get down into the 7000s, so there's a target.


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Apr 2014)

18 seconds faster today


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (6 Apr 2014)

'Scuse my ignorance, but how far is one lap around Richmond Park


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Apr 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> 'Scuse my ignorance, but how far is one lap around Richmond Park


6.7 miles .


----------



## marcusjb (9 Apr 2014)

Yep^

Making the 3 laps just a smidgeon over 20 miles. So going under the hour is a good indication of fitness and speed (being able to maintain evens on what is not a flat course). 

I rode my first sub hour of the year at the start of April - 58:39, which is pretty pleasing for this early in the year, being on slow tyres still etc. I have also, just, ridden my first sub 20 minute on fixed wheel this year, which was very pleasing indeed. 

For those that want to ride it with a number of their back the two richmond park time trials have just opened for entries. 

http://www.riderhq.com/events/67526/richmond-park-tt-1/enter

http://www.riderhq.com/events/67527/richmond-park-tt-2/enter

Sadly can't make either date, but these are great events - they usually divide up the times between road bike and aero - so you can rock up on any road bike and compare your times like for like with other people on standard bikes.


----------



## TheJDog (17 Apr 2014)

I did a 19:20 ACW last night, then did a 21:20 CW. And I was really going for it. I am no where near good enough to get three laps under an hour. Hats off to anyone who can


----------



## marcusjb (17 Apr 2014)

TheJDog said:


> I did a 19:20 ACW last night, then did a 21:20 CW. And I was really going for it. I am no where near good enough to get three laps under an hour. Hats off to anyone who can



Trust me - if you can do a 19:20 ACW for even 1 lap, you can do it by the summer if you wanted. It was quite slow last night, lot of gusty wind. I only did one complete lap (19:40 ACW). CW is very much slower, not only because of roundabouts, but the nature of the climbs is more challenging (especially the climb up Broomfield). 

I went from 1:04:31 in february last year to 57:33 by July. 

You are already way ahead of that by virtue of the fact you are doing a sub-20 minute lap. Keep on doing laps, and you'll get there. I spent probably 4 years of trying to string together 3 20 minute laps before it happened.


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Apr 2014)

21:39 today I think I need to get over there in the evenings as every time I try to do a fast lap the cars hold me up ! Had one just stop on a roundabout today that nearly had me piling into the side of it


----------



## slowmotion (27 Apr 2014)

32 minutes anti-clockwise but I always stop for a double expresso at the top of Broomfield Hill in the car park and admire the dogs. I try and beat my speed down Broomfield everytime I go but I have only managed 29.6 mph to date. Overall, I'm entirely unimpressive.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Apr 2014)

Just to satisfy my curiousity: is the circuit Queens Rd, Dark Hill, Priory Lane and then Sawyers Hill? That seems to be about the 6.7 mile length.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Apr 2014)

It can be from where you start really . There are so many lap segments to pick from and people seem to be adding more to strava every time I go there .


----------



## jefmcg (28 Apr 2014)

Yup, start anywhere, either direction following this line http://app.strava.com/segments/1120601

(I don't think I've got under 29 minutes yet :-( )


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Apr 2014)

I want to start going in the evenings for a few laps but assume during rush hour the park is just a traffic jam ? Anyone know a good time to get there ? I don't really want to do it in the dark as im scared of the dark .

and monsters .


----------



## marcusjb (28 Apr 2014)

Sun set is about 8:15 at the moment. If you got there at 7, the worst of the rush hour is over and you've got over an hour of daylight left. That's enough for at least 4 laps 

Early mornings and late evenings in summer are my very favourite time to ride in the park - near deserted, warm and just wonderful.


----------



## PK99 (28 Apr 2014)

marcusjb said:


> Sun set is about 8:15 at the moment. If you got there at 7, the worst of the rush hour is over and you've got over an hour of daylight left. That's enough for at least 4 laps
> 
> Early mornings and late evenings in summer are my very favourite time to ride in the park - near deserted, warm and *just wonderful*.



For anyone who just does circuits and goes home, give yourself a treat and take the road across the middle from Ham Gate to Robin Hood Gate, that is beyond wonderful!


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Apr 2014)

Went this evening for a couple of laps and it was rather nice . A lot less cars than I am used too . I left about quarter to six but I think leaving it a bit later would be better as the traffic getting there was still quite heavy .


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2014)

21.19


----------



## anyuser (21 May 2014)

22:10


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2014)

Did you go today ? I have to get down there when the park is shut .


----------



## Kies (21 May 2014)

Chaps - if i want to drive down and ride with some friends , where is the best place to park?


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2014)

By car , in the park I guess . No vans allowed in the park although I have seen a few lately . On a Sunday and evenings you can park for free outside Richmond gate . If you go up the hill to the star and garter and then turn left there is parking on the right hand side of the road .


----------



## Kies (21 May 2014)

There is parking within the park?
Can you tell i have never visited .... Someone at work suggested Roehampton Gate???


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2014)

I think there is 5 car parks in there , maybe more but ive only seen 5 . No idea if they charge though . Where are you coming from ?


----------



## Kies (21 May 2014)

West London, so Great West Road and through Brentford ... The plan is to meet up early (7am Sunday), so no traffic to contend with


----------



## Cuchilo (22 May 2014)

From The GWR with no traffic I would probably turn left over the river and skip Brentford . If you turn right at the lights and go past kew gardens you will hit Richmond roundabout . Take the second left and turn left at the lights shortly after the roundabout . Follow that road all the way up the hill and you will see the star and garter and Richmond gate . Going in at that gate will put you on the riding loop .
Roehampton gate is also on the loop and if you turn left as you get in the park then you will be in the car park where most roadies hang out . Its a bit of a lycra fest in there so I steer clear


----------



## Kies (22 May 2014)

Thankyou so much for that information


----------



## Cuchilo (22 May 2014)

No problem . If you go in at Richmond gate turn right at the roundabout and there is a car park just up there on the right .


----------



## jefmcg (22 May 2014)

Parking is indeed free. Note that the gates only officially open to cars at 7am, though they may be open a bit earlier in practice

http://www.royalparks.org.uk/__documents/richmond-park/richmondpark_gatetimes.pdf

Edit: ignore this, if you are coming from east
I wouldn't go through kew: turn right at Gillette Corner, and cross at Richmond Bridge (it's a very pretty view over thames valley to the left just before you get to the gate

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/51.4830403,-0.3300372/51.4505223,-0.2965538/@51.4669484,-0.3482591,13z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m4!4m3!1m0!1m0!3e0?hl=en


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Aug 2015)

19 : 16


----------



## 400bhp (5 Aug 2015)

Did it once - low 17's


----------



## marihino (5 Aug 2015)

I must do that, only ever used Richmond Park for second dates.


----------

